# Feel annoyed when people coughing?



## samuel89 (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you feel annoyed when people coughing?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Sometimes. Only when they keep doing it constantly for several minutes or more.


----------



## samuel89 (Oct 6, 2011)

Cletis said:


> Sometimes. Only when they keep doing it constantly for several minutes or more.


How do you feel when a stranger coughing at you or in front of you?


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes, but not just a stranger. Just about anyone. It drives me crazy, even though I know they don't mean it. I hate whistling also and gum chewing and heavy breathing and slirping and chewing and...I have Misophonia.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

*cough* *cough* *hack* *wheeeezeee*


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

samuel89 said:


> Do you feel annoyed when people coughing?


Ooh, how did you know? I put it down to dad coughing his guts up when he was alive,and i dont have fond memories of him at all.

My husband coughs all the time and it really grates on me. I put his coughing down to his younger days and the um um bucket bong (tmi), stuffed his lungs I guess, but a sidenote he is now a healthy bike freak.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

I hate hearing people eat, it drives me crazy and I feel like ripping off their head, since I can't do that, I either leave if its possilbe, put up with it, or put on the radio.


----------



## tardisblue (Dec 4, 2011)

I hate hearing people cough at work, or on a plane. I know it's mean, but sometimes when somebody's coughing incessantly, I think to myself, "Die already. Gawd." I don't mean it, of course.


----------



## Silverella (Sep 17, 2011)

Kon said:


> Yes, but not just a stranger. Just about anyone. It drives me crazy, even though I know they don't mean it. I hate whistling also and gum chewing and heavy breathing and slirping and chewing and...I have Misophonia.


I'm amazed and freaked out...didn't know what made a lot of my childhood a misery had a name! Sharing a room with my family on holiday...sharing with my sister at Christmas, etc...the sound of anyone breathing while I was trying to sleep would work me into a huge fury, to the point where my dad actually thought I was ill because I was so hot and feverish. I wonder if it's linked to SA...and just being oversensitive in general...


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Coughing isn't so bad, sneezing grosses me out much more. Boogers everywhere.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's more annoying when you're the one coughing. I've had a terrible cough due to pneumonia these past three weeks and can testify to that.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

This is totally me, I get extremely annoyed when people sneeze or cough in public, or in the same room as me.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

If it's strangers coughing I guess its more the annoyance of germs, but with family really its just repeated sound of hack hack hack, I give daggers cause it seem like just when I really needed to hear that special part of a sit com someones seems to hack hack hack


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

samuel89 said:


> How do you feel when a stranger coughing at you or in front of you?


I suppose if they're coughing AT me I would get really annoyed. If they're in front of me, or just near me, I wouldn't be so quick to get annoyed. I'd also hope they would at least cover their mouth.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Silverella said:


> I'm amazed and freaked out...didn't know what made a lot of my childhood a misery had a name! Sharing a room with my family on holiday...sharing with my sister at Christmas, etc...the sound of anyone breathing while I was trying to sleep would work me into a huge fury, to the point where my dad actually thought I was ill because I was so hot and feverish. I wonder if it's linked to SA...and just being oversensitive in general...


I don't think it is. Maybe to OCD, autism, I'm not sure. I also have IBS and had Dyspepsia. I've alse being diagnosed with GAD along with SAD. All are relatively mild but cause problems when combined. Personally, I think I just have an extremely hypersensitive system. Here a couple of misophonia links if you aren't aware of them:

http://www.misophonia-uk.org/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f33/misophonia-is-ruining-my-life-111826/


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Coughing by itself, no. 

Coughing (or sneezing) like an idiot (with no attempt to cover their mouth or stifle it), yes.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

So long as people cough into their shoulder or something, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

You can be like Bugs Bunny when he was interrupted by a cougher a couple times on stage and shoot them. 

Glad to help!


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Water*

*Nope, I would offer them some water or try to assist them in some way.*



samuel89 said:


> Do you feel annoyed when people coughing?


----------



## khmerkid904 (Nov 12, 2011)

WTF people can't help coughing. You have to clear throat somehow. Everybody has the right to cough. Just mind your manners, cover your mouth and don't cough right on me like a 2 year old.


----------



## hopethishelps (May 20, 2010)

We of all people should understand. We can't help having SA, and they can't help coughing or sneezing. It's weird when people look annoyed or lean away obviously when I sneeze because of my allergies. My sneezes aren't that loud, I turn away, and I cover my mouth with my arm like you are supposed to. It's like they think I have SARS or something.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I get annoyed when people are sick and walk around the building at work coughing without putting their hands on their mouth. They spread their germs all over the building and then I get sick which I am now. I just got over a sinus infection two weeks ago and now I am coughing again. Dang sick smokers. Stop smoking!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

jenkydora said:


> I hate hearing people eat, it drives me crazy and I feel like ripping off their head, since I can't do that, I either leave if its possilbe, put up with it, or put on the radio.


Me too.. hearing people chew food is the worst. Ill just get up and walk out of the room because it sounds so gross to me.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

I thought I was the only one! It makes me so annoyed. Especially when my mom does it. *explodes*


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Kon said:


> It drives me crazy, even though I know they don't mean it.


I go ape **** when my mother or father coughs, especially when I am trying to sleep. I swear and hate so much when they cough.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

KelsKels said:


> Me too.. hearing people chew food is the worst. Ill just get up and walk out of the room because it sounds so gross to me.


I hate the sound of people chewing even myself chewing. But it doesn't gross me out, I feel self-conscious when I'm at the table eating and the tv goes quiet and i can hear everyone just chewing on their food. I always chew softly when that happens.


----------



## FabledHero (Jun 13, 2010)

I go the extra mile and put my shirt over my mouth and cough under it.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I sometimes do too, but usually only during a test when it's dead quiet. The problem with this is I was _that guy_ yesterday. During my last final.... I am sick and was coughing for an hour in class. oh well.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't get annoyed when they cough a few times, but if they are doing it constantly, it drives me nuts. I don't know why, but I get so angry about that. I need to control my anger whenever people are constantly coughing.


----------



## Alluring prince (Apr 1, 2011)

jimity said:


> I go ape **** when my mother or father coughs, especially when I am trying to sleep. I swear and hate so much when they cough.


I'm a light sleeper and run a fan pretty close to me to drown out irregular noise like that stuff. If you try it, expect it to be annoying at first, but you get used to it.


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't hate the coughing brah.


----------



## Hilighter (Dec 9, 2011)

I know I can't blame the people for coughing - but I seriously like feel it up my spine when they cough right behind me and it makes me insane. xD


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

I try really hard not to get irritated,it's not as if they can help it. When I was a kid I had tonsillitis frequently and my dad was constantly screaming at me not to cough. I would bury my face in pillows or blankets to muffle it but would still get yelled at,I'd practically choke at times trying to suppress it. I really hated him for that-the only aspect of coughing that bothers me is if they don't cover the mouth,that is disgusting.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

Coughing drives me completely nuts; just hearing one makes me jumpy and squirmy and causes me heavy anxiety. :afr Then if they keep doing it, I become irritable and occasionally on the verge of tears. Depending on the type of cough, it can ruin my whole day.

When sitting in class I am always aware of coughers and I'll move if I hear one too close by. If I can't move for whatever reason, I'll get severely anxious and end up holding my breath, sometimes until I feel lightheaded. I've had to leave classes early because I just couldn't handle it.
The anxiety increases tenfold if the cough is uncovered or poorly covered (which is most of the time; people just don't know how to cover their mouths!).
If I'm walking and someone in my path coughs, I'll change my entire path to avoid breathing the concentrated cough air. If I can't, I will turn around and wait some arbitrary period of time before going back to that area.

tl;dr: Yes, coughing bothers me. :afr


----------



## samuel89 (Oct 6, 2011)

I can really understand how you guy feel,we are almost alike each other, its like living in unwanted fear,worry , anxiety daily ?
and We all have a common goal ,that is to remove social anxiety xD

For those who feel annoyed when people coughing 
is it the sound of someone coughing annoyed you? or the way they behave when coughing annoyed you? or perhaps both?

*
*


----------



## Extraneous Dude (Sep 28, 2011)

I used to get really annoyed when people in the same room cough more than a few times within a few minutes. I'd get annoyed because I'd think that they are trying to suggest something; ya know? Beating around the bush about something, whether it's because they want me to do them a favor, or do something else to relieve them. That was just me and my negative thinking for the most part. I still feel it from time to time, but I've gotten better at controlling those kinds of internal reactions.


----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

When they cough without covering their mouths, I get annoyed.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah it annoys me especially if it's done right next to me while they're facing me, like wtf! I hate people making any sudden loud noises in my vicinity really.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Aghhhh YES lol...It actually does annoy me people coughing especially when they continue to cough, its like someone who keeps sniffing all the time. Its that sudden bout of noise that happens that I don't like. Another thing that annoys me is when people are really loud with the knifes and folks hitting their plates when they are eating, that annoys me too.


----------



## JonFB (Nov 27, 2011)

Coughing doesn't bother me, snoring and noisy eating, on the other hand, really makes me angry..


----------



## velvetblade (Nov 2, 2011)

Kon said:


> Yes, but not just a stranger. Just about anyone. It drives me crazy, even though I know they don't mean it. I hate whistling also and gum chewing and heavy breathing and slirping and chewing and...


 :ditto

...that and when people can't pick up their damn feet when they walk!!!

Also hate it when people play with one of those retractable pens...

...or when someone was eating something out of a bowl and they try to get the last bit out, and the spoon would keep going *_clank!* *clank!* *clank!*_ against the bowl. Drives me NUTS!

...and what *really* grosses me out is when someone does that weird snot sucking thing. Don't know how to describe it. But it sounds awful and it's just so disgusting uke Or when they obviously have a cold or a stuffy nose and they try to talk to you "through" the mucus. Could they just go blow their nose already and THEN try and talk to me? Sheesh.

Just want to walk up to them and smack them upside the head. In all the abovementioned cases:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just don't want them coughing on me. I am not into catching colds.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

velvetblade said:


> ...that and when people can't pick up their damn feet when they walk!!!
> 
> Also hate it when people play with one of those retractable pens...
> 
> ...or when someone was eating something out of a bowl and they try to get the last bit out, and the spoon would keep going *_clank!* *clank!* *clank!*_ against the bowl. Drives me NUTS!


Yep. My father when he's walking around the house, does that. He drags his feet and that noise makes me feel like I'm going to explode. I hate that bowl-smacking sound also. I also hate it when people lick their ice-cream and when they slirp a coffee/hot drink and go "ahh". I feel like putting my fist down their throats. I know this is not normal but the psychiatric community needs to wake up to this serious problem some of us have. I even hate it when someone touches me or kisses me unexpectedly, especially near my ears. I don't think this has anything to do with SAD or even anxiety but more with introversion or ASD? I'm not sure?


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with a previous poster that people who loudly snort (sucking snot out of their nose and into their throat) makes me disgusted, it's so animalistic. Sniffles are okay, but the snorting thing isn't.


----------

